# rate the fish abve you



## electyellowdude

wanted to start a thread similar to the "rate the tank above you" thread but with fish. rate from 1-10.

here is mine:








he is only 1.5 inches long.


----------



## kabuto

Seem to have nice yellow and dark defining black bars. Would grow up to be a beauty!
I am giving it a 6. mostly due to blur picture.

rate the lil fry on the bottom left, the one staring at you. 









erm,.. i know we are suppose to post a pic at a time, but since i'm already at it... lol....
rate these two guys. gotta love the color contrast and combination.
not the best picture though cos the fins are down.


----------



## whatupcichlids

nice fish, I love the blue. Ill give your fish (general rating for all seen) an 8. 
here are some of my guys.


----------



## grail63

Love the Vics...I give them 9 out of 10

Hope this thread is not a Mbuna only. Here is a pic of my favorite fish


----------



## gfry

Well, I have only ever kept Mbuna so I am not well versed in the other Cichlid species, but I do know a beautiful fish when I see one. I'll give that guy a 9, only because I wish there was a bit better lighting in the photos so we could see him in all his glory.

Here's a pic of my dominant male Rustie. He's still quite young at only 2" - 2.5" and just starting to develop his lavender coloration.


----------



## Riceburner

I'll give him an 8 cause he's still developing his colours.

My Oscar


----------



## BigFish77

My Alpha Fosso. Rostratus...


----------



## BigFish77

Riceburner, give you a solid 7.5..


----------



## cjacob316

i'll give yours a 7

sadly my pic does not do my guy justice but he's a nice looking fish


----------



## gfry

*Riceburner *- I think your Oscar is beautiful.

I especially like the way he displays the "R" for Riceburner on his side. How did you get him to do that?!? :lol:


----------



## bearded lab

I agree, there are some great-looking fish on this thread!


----------



## Raschael

I'd give him a 6, just cause I can't see him well. opcorn: Enjoying this thread! Here's a couple of mine.

This one is still in the bag. . . but it's the best pic I got of it!


----------



## Kashmir22

This is my Electric Blue Hap that I've had for a little over 24hrs. He's about 5.5" long. I think he's beautiful! So many great looking fish here!


----------



## ptoSYG27

Pic of my new male Ob hes a little bigger now


----------



## cjacob316

good job not rating guys


----------



## Raschael

cjacob316 said:


> good job not rating guys


lol . . . . yeah. . .what happened there???


----------



## Kashmir22

I don't know how to "rate" a fish. If you'd like to explain I'd be more then happy to!


----------



## bma57

I'll play. The last posted was the OB which I'll give a 7.5. It doesn't have a lot of the dark blotching, but I like the interesting peachy orange. I have an OB as well but it's very different looking. But that's not who I'm submitting. Your opinion and rating for this guy please...








Male N. Venustus, approx. 2.5 years old, approx. 8". Not a world class photo, but I think it represents him reasonably well. Thanks.


----------



## bma57

Kashmir22 said:


> I don't know how to "rate" a fish. If you'd like to explain I'd be more then happy to!


It's not like there's an international governing board or anything. It's purely subjective and there is no wrong answer. Based on your own personal standard of fishy beauty, assign a number between 0 and 10. It's just for fun... No wagering please!


----------



## Raschael

What about my fish?? :-? 

Kashmir-Since your fish hasn't been rated, I give your Ahli a solid 9, he has great color!

bma-I will rate yours at a 9 also. . . beautiful fish!


----------



## Kashmir22

I'll give your fish in the bag an 9. Such a beautiful fish! Can you tell me more? (I'm clueless)


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Since everyone's fish have already been rated, without further ado -- here are some of my labs and dems.


----------



## cjacob316

=D>


----------



## whatupcichlids

what's a rr, rra, rate? cjacob show us some more pics. That fish looks cool.


----------



## solgood

iplaywithemotions I will give you a 9. The Labs look good "like the real ones" and the Dem also look nice.

Here are some of my fish


----------



## cjacob316

9-7-9 in order, nice fish

here is my other male like the last one, but he lacks the good yellow color, still a good looking fish though


----------



## Raschael

Kashmir22 said:


> I'll give your fish in the bag an 9. Such a beautiful fish! Can you tell me more? (I'm clueless)


kashmir-what else do you need to know? We are just sharing pics and "rating" each others fish on a scale of 1-10 on how much we like them and their appearance. It's all just personal preference and opinion. :thumb: 1 is bad. . . 10 is awesome!  Share some more pics if you can and enjoy!


----------



## grommeckdr

cjacob, I'll give yours a 7 since the colors don't seem too pronounced (maybe the picture?).

Here's one of my Maingano - I thought this was a male until she held... :lol: Stripped 18 fry from her last week... :dancing:


----------



## cjacob316

the fish is supposed to be almost black, with yellow dorsal and yellow crest on the head, the pic does not do him or his brother justice, his brother has much better yellow he is on the first page, but the colors do suck in the pic










that is more of what they look like, my main male has much more yellow though


----------



## Kanorin

Grom - Good lookin' Maingano - especially for a female. With some better lighting, you could get some nice shots. Rate her an 8.

Out of Focus shot, but here's my Cyno sp. Hara male:









P.S. Cjacob - jealous of your Cyno sp. Mbambas. Looking to get some for my tank.


----------



## cjacob316

mine just spawned


----------



## ptoSYG27

Sorry lol I rate that fryeri above me a 8-9 forsure and the cyno in the first post a 10 looks great and I am trying to find some of my own right now.


----------



## alanrichie

My wild caught 5" Hara male...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Malawidolphin

This is my Chocolate who has since passed on RIP


----------



## Malawidolphin

I know my Chocolate isn't a Malawi but I can't seem to get a good photo of my Malawis , they are just too fast!


----------



## cjacob316

again with the not rating... is it really that hard to do?


----------



## ptoSYG27

I hot time I rate the wild caught a 10 thats sweet.


----------



## Gliven

cjacob316 said:


> again with the not rating... is it really that hard to do?


waaaaaaaaaaarrrr waaaaaaaaaaaarrrr rating police.


----------



## cjacob316

*electyellowdude* is trying to get a thread started with a simple concept, and when it's not followed it makes things harder than they have to be to keep it going. i like the thread so far, and i think it will be a fun one to have, but people need to sort of obey the "rules" on the thread and not just post pics to show off, but to show they care enough to look and comment on other people's fish

here is an easy trick, if it's a simple fact of just not liking the fish and don't want to rate it or insult someone, just wait until there is one you want to rate, then post your pic, that's what i do on threads like this


----------



## iplaywithemotions

This thread's taking a beating. :lol:


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing

Wild White top is def a 10 o 10!




























^let me know what ya think


----------



## iplaywithemotions

^^^ One of my favorite peacocks! Absolutely gorgeous! And Malawidolphin, great looking fish, too. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cjacob316

opcorn:


----------



## Benaiah

I agree with the perfect 10 score for the fish above. That's a beautiful fish!

Here's my Ngara Flametail. What's your rating for him?


----------



## xWingman48

Great Ngara Benaiah. I'd give that a 9.5 out of 10. The Benga Yellow up there is fantastic too.

Here's my male Lwanda

















I've also got a Blue Regal that I'm pretty happy with









I also have a decent Lithobates and a Fryeri


----------



## cjacob316

opcorn:

that's what i'm talking about guys, amazing fish, i was going to hold this guy for a while but i wanna rate

i wanna give the flametail a 10
as for *MHenrichs48*
in order 9.5 (feel like he's not quite colored yet) 7, 10 (great example of litho), 10 (awesome fryeri)

my yellow lab


----------



## lil_flame33

I give u a 10 cj........ He's Gorgeous! I love yellow labs!
Congrats on finding clean ones!


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Beautiful lab, CJ! :thumb:


----------



## manjelly2

thats a beauty I agree on the lab 10 
heres one of my johannis








one of my crabros


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Your crabos is a big boy, to say the least!


----------



## nauTik

MHenrichs48

those are some beautiful fish :thumb:


----------



## n00pster

wow... the Cyno sp. Hara looks amazing.. where do you get it from? I have never seen it at any LFS. How much does this fish cost?


----------



## GotCichlids?

My Msobo









Male and Female Kenyi









Unsexed red top... If anyone can tell by this pic what sex it is please tell 









One of my Hemichromis bimaculatus









Crabo when it was smaller its girth has exploded in the last month don't worry not to bloat


----------



## nauTik

lol I guess rating is a lot harder than you would think it'd be


----------



## GotCichlids?

Opps sorry left out my rating...def crabo 9 I love crabos and she is so fat haha love it
Johanni 8.5 little blurring but beautiful fish and I have to agree with above the Yellow Lab 10 of 10 amazing fish!


----------



## bearded lab

Some nice fish on this thread! =D>


----------



## nhra_20

hey there people. I love this thread!! Some really nice fish on here. Here are a couple of mine that I could get good pics of lol. I am sure you all know how that is.









my blue ahli









my dolphin moori









my demasoni









my juvenile kenyi


----------



## nauTik

lol... oh well


----------



## nhra_20

PS I would have left a rating but there was no fish to rate before I posted!!


----------



## iplaywithemotions

nhra_20 said:


> PS I would have left a rating but there was no fish to rate before I posted!!


I think AfricanCichlidSweetPea's fish haven't been rated. It took me a minute to figure it out, lol. Ratings are sort of all over the place in this thread.


----------



## electyellowdude

ok well how about we start over here is mine! LOL and remember we are rating the fish not the quality of photo and oh yeah and also make sure to RATE the fish above you! opcorn: :lol:


----------



## pomi

That fish is a 9.5

Here is mine.


----------



## GotCichlids?

Beautiful fish 9.5 easy I love the rich coloration









My bumblebee before his girth exploded haha


----------



## johngil

Nice bumble-bee 8.5

Heres my male Fusco


----------



## mia_ann

Nice Fusco! :thumb: 8/10

Here is my still to be identified cichlid. I love him! If you guys wanna help with the id, that would be good, too. I have a thread going in unidentified cichlids hehe


----------



## pomi

Looks like a Greshakei male.


----------



## iplaywithemotions

+1 on the Greshakei male id


----------



## mia_ann

That's what I thought it was! Thanks guys!!

-back to rating-

Sorry to highjack for a second there lol


----------



## Raschael

I'll give the Greshakei an 8, still looks young, should get great color!

Here is one of our male polit. . .


----------



## solgood

Nice Polit male, looks like he eats well. Will give you a 9.

Here Is my male Blue Dolphin


----------



## BigFish77

Nice Dolphin give him a 8/10 let him grow a hump then he'll get a better score LOL....

Male Prom. Spinolotus


----------



## jef9891

nice fish love the bright color ill give ya a 9
heres 2 of mine walteri, pics taken with phone so picture quality suxs 









fryeri maleri island(electric blue) on his way to turning all blue


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing

Your Walteri is hot! 8o10 And the Fryeri is an 8.5








Pink DB








P.Saulosi








JD








AER








ER


----------



## mia_ann

iplaywithemotions said:


> +1 on the Greshakei male id


Anyone think this fish looks like a hybrid? Honest answers please thanks!


----------



## brittone05

I don't even know what half the fish here are but I would like to give your Pink DB a 9 out of 10 cos it is gorgeous 

Here is my rubbishy attempt at a pic!....... ( I "think" he is an electric blue cichlid - have thread in ID section, and my purdy angel fish just cos it is beautiful IMO but obviously in a different tank lol )


----------



## mattsmommaashley

I like your first one, I'll give him an 8 of 10. Your angel is BEAUTIFUL!!!! I give that a 10 of 10!

Here is my oldest dem


----------



## brittone05

Awww thanks Matt   I adore the angel too 

As blue is one of my favourite colours, I give him 8.5 out of 10.

Only other pic I have of any of our fish ever.....


----------



## electyellowdude

lets keep this thread going!!! :dancing: opcorn:


----------



## MrCastro3

:thumb:


----------



## MrCastro3

One of my Zaire Blues


----------



## nauTik

and the streak ends haha


----------



## jeaninel

Not so soon! Muhaaaa
MrCastro3 I give your first fish a 9, the second a 8.5.

Here's my half-black angel with her stripes turned off:









My H. Carpintis:


----------



## n00pster

7.5 for angel, 9.5 for H. Carpintis


----------



## firenzena

8 for yours Noopster. Looks awesome fish.If you used the pic from avatar I would have bumped it to a 9. 

I have 3

Lithobates



















and Ngara



















Angelicus syno


----------



## solgood

6 for the Lithobates, 9 for the Ngara, 9 for the Angelicus syno. Nice fish!

New 5 inch Male Protomelas sp. "Steveni Imperial"


----------



## brittone05

I give your Protomelas a 8 out of 10 I like his blue head 

This is a bad pic of my new Moorii.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 500wt_1154

Didn't have a new pic so used the eBay page sorry


----------



## medinabob

How do I post a pic of my fish?? :fish:


----------



## brittone05

I use photobucket ( www.photobucket.com ) register for free, upload your pic and then copy and paste the bottom code that say IMG next to it onto your post here


----------



## n00pster

Good info in here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=1493899&sid=832389024417e049d9056e88b1b3e936

I had to use flick to show a good medium size pic in the post. Couldn't find the medium size option in photobucket even though I see people using it.


----------



## PiePuncher

I will give the fish above me a 6. He has lots of coloring up to do. Will be a nice one in due time.

Here is my dominate male Taiwan reef.


----------



## robmc13

WOW that Taiwan Reef is a 9 for me very bright, Love the Anal Fin.

Here are a few of mine Favorites.

Polit Male









OB Peacock

















Flavus Male


----------



## 24Tropheus

Polit Male
10/10 about as good as they get.
OB Peacock
9.5/10 very good but seen one better.   
Flavus Male
9.5/10 again as good as they get except slight barring blemish

Well I think anyway.  

Sunset Hap = Dimidiochromis strigatus


----------



## jhayes6405

I hope this isnt a Malawi only thread, fish above me, I would say 7, maybe if I knew more of Malawis' I could appreciate it more. 
Some of the best pics I have ever seen on page 3 of this thread.
Anyway if you don't mind I would like to bring a Tang offering. My wife got me these guys while I am in Afghanistan. 2 pics of the same male F1 Sex. Gold.


----------



## brittone05

I know nothing about Tangs but give him a 7.5 as I like the way the barring fades out onto his belly 

My fuelleborni bully boy....


----------



## 24Tropheus

7, seven, 7 out of 10. Ah well erm oops I guess I should have expected less. :lol:
I guess I will post a pic of a firefish or some other thing like Sciaenochromis fryeri next time. Or maybe a blood parotfish. :wink:


----------



## nauTik

I think your fish woulda looked a lot better with a darker background. The brightness kinda fades out his colors imo.


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing

Ide Agree 7 out of 10 dont know the fish too well either to compare to a show male.

Heres a couple of mine.








A.jacobfreibergi








Mbuna Saulosi








pink dragon blood


----------



## brittone05

On phone so can't post pic but wanted to rate pic 1 at a 10 I love Jacobs  pic 2 an 8.5 and pic 3 another 10


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing

Thanks :dancing:


----------



## firenzena

I agree with the Jacob-can I bump up the rating on saulosi to 9?

A few more- not all african but do live with them

young jacob









T bar male










and Royal plec










and Rubescens


----------



## dark SSide

Firenzena, I give you jacob an 9 but when he is full grown he will be a 10, not to familiar with the t-bar but still a beautiful fish. Nice fins and good colors he gets a 7. Royal pleco is nice and gets a 9, but my fav is your last fish. Your Rubescens gets a 10, love the color contrast on him and hope my juvies turn out to be as nice.

Here is a few of mine...
Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango)










Red Empress










Sciaenochromis fryeri


----------



## GotCichlids?

Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango) 9 of 10 beautiful fish!
Red Empress 7 of 10 seems to be lacking the red! still a nice fish
Sciaenochromis fryeri 8.5 of 10 got the .5 from that awesome yellow spot on the tail fin! 

Here's some shots of my Red Empress...Not in the best shape I have him in the hospital tank he wasn't eating for a couple days due to tank mates bulling him...Hence the blemishes on his fins 










































opcorn: Sorry I couldn't pic just one picture to show sorry if its too many opcorn:


----------



## PiePuncher

I give the red empress a 10. It is tough to find such a vibrant red empress. Wish mine was as old. Nice fish.

How about my sub dominate fulu male. This is the offspring of my dominate male.









My old German Red and without flash. This dude is a giant and is larger than my hand. Hope he has some good years left in him.









Prot. Spil. Tanzania liuli . Not the best photo but shows the quality of the fish.


----------



## nauTik

that litho looks like he's got some german red in him :lol: 

think you got your image url's a little mixed up 

That's a good lookin german red though, almost looks like he's developing a small nuchal hump


----------



## pomi

My elongatus


----------



## nhra_20

hey there pomi, I give your elongatus a 9. Want one for my tank but seems like no place around here gets em!! Here are a couple of mine!!









my green severum









my demasoni









blue dolphin

[/img]


----------



## mthom211

I'll give them a 7.5 all together. The best picture was definately the dolphin.

This is my new tangerene pecock, in the the photo he is still in the bag. now hes all fed and coulering up nicely.


----------



## aquariam

Peacock is a 5 due to its condition. Labs 8. Bottom fish Idk what it is  so can't rate.









_Eretmodus cyanostitcus 2"_









_Mikrogeophagus altispinosus_ (adult)









_Pterophylum scalare_ (adult)









_Paracyprichromis nigripinnis (2.5ish")_


----------



## mthom211

The blue one is a pindani, there quite hard to come by.


----------



## iplaywithemotions

I know that mthom's fish have already been rated, but I have to say that his juvenile labs are beautiful. Great specimen! I would have gave them a 9.5.


----------



## tony2323

8/10

Pundamilia nyererei "makobe"










aulonocara jacobfreibergi "colour select"



















neolamprologus tretocephalus










cynotilapia chinyankwazi


----------



## electyellowdude

tony2323 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Pundamilia nyererei "makobe"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aulonocara jacobfreibergi "colour select"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neolamprologus tretocephalus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cynotilapia chinyankwazi


alright i dont have anymore good pics but i really want to rate these fish a 10/10 they are outstanding! the person who posts below me still rate them. i just thought those fish were awesome!!!! :thumb:


----------



## aquariam

ELEVEN


----------



## Petrochromislover

my WC Male Telmatochromis sp. Temporalis


----------



## PiePuncher

aquariam said:


> ELEVEN


Nice fish. I don't believe I have seen that exact species with such great color. You did well. Awesome fish and awesome photo. Guess I will post another but just wanted to say nice fish!!!!

Here is a pic of the oldest fish in my tank. I believe he is pushing about 5 years old. Barring is perfect and he is a respected and not overly aggressive. He is king of the tank and not even my giant polit can whoop him.


----------



## chrisFewell

tony2323 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Pundamilia nyererei "makobe"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aulonocara jacobfreibergi "colour select"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neolamprologus tretocephalus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cynotilapia chinyankwazi


wow those are amazing.


----------



## tony2323

thankyou


----------



## mthom211

Brevis








Malari gold








Tangerene








Drgons blood








Ob pecock


----------



## Babydelux3

*nhra_20* Very nice fish.


----------



## nhra_20

Hey thanks babydelux3. I haven't seen much activity on here lately so here are some more for everyone.









my new red headed severum









my male flameback









my borleyi









albino red top zebra









duboisi


----------



## ridley25

I'll give your C. borleyi an 8/10 - I'd love to see a shot of him with his fins extended.

My male saulosis have lots of personality but they won't win any beauty contests. Here is one of my females:









kevin


----------



## ceech

Nice looking fish  give it a 8 as still has some growing to do .
Here is a picture of my Red zebra


----------



## Tusker

nice red zebra i'll give it a 7,

here's a picture of my Electric Blue Hap i've had for 1 year.


----------



## Jaffy

Love the blue  9

I know alot of you dont like the hybrids but eh here goes anyway


----------



## lil_flame33

I give him a 7. I like the o.b.s but the ones with more dark/bright blue and red-ish orange...


----------



## tony2323

nice fish,good finage 9 :thumb:


----------



## tony2323

protomelas spilonotus "mbenji"

VIDEO


----------



## pomi

I give the fish above a 9.5.

This is my alpha male Caeruleus. I tried to make the background black for the fish to stand out, but I didn't do it too well. I am a noob at editing pics 










If someone knows a better way of making the background black, other than Erase Tool in Photoshop please teach me.


----------



## cichlids _killer

^^ 8^^

here's mine


----------



## Tristan_1202

I will give yours an 8

This is my alpha SRT


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Tristan_1202 said:


> I will give yours an 8
> 
> This is my alpha SRT


 I've never seen a Hongi that red! Wow! Any more pics?


----------



## Tristan_1202

Yeah I have a few. He is about to leave my collection though. Someone came to buy some fry off off me and saw him in my main tank and begged me to sell him.


----------



## iplaywithemotions

What a stunning fish! I can't believe you're selling him! lol


----------



## hrishi007

nice..wil post my pics soon..


----------



## wadman

9 that guy is real cool looking


----------



## Tristan_1202

iplaywithemotions said:


> What a stunning fish! I can't believe you're selling him! lol


Well he offered me an unreasonable amount of money for him so I decided it was worth it.


----------



## kabuto

Tristan_1202 said:


> Yeah I have a few. He is about to leave my collection though. Someone came to buy some fry off off me and saw him in my main tank and begged me to sell him.


Holy cow.... impressive... the guys must have begged with a suitcase filled with cash!!
This would be like one of the "collector's edition" item which sells for too much.
How much is unreasonable?  
if you don't mind, let us know what offer he made. haha.


----------



## Tristan_1202

I sold him for $150, I mildly regret it but I am making an all male hap/peacock tank and he would have been far to aggressive. I don't have more room for a species only tank, and I couldn't find females for him.


----------



## Tristan_1202

How about my Huseri and Rubesence



















The Rubesence is still only 2.5"!


----------



## Jonesboy75

I'll give the two above an 8. The SRT is unbelievable, definitely a 10. Here's a pic of my male OB Metriaclima Fainzilberi 'Makonde'. A female (on the right) is included to show the color difference between male and female. After breeding this species for a few years, this is still the only OB male I've gotten. I'll be breeding from him soon.


----------



## tony2323

Tristan_1202 said:


> I will give yours an 8
> 
> This is my alpha SRT


STUNNING !!!! 10/10 :thumb:


----------



## Tristan_1202

you guys are making me regret selling him..... :?


----------



## jasien

> I'll give the two above an 8. The SRT is unbelievable, definitely a 10. Here's a pic of my male OB Metriaclima Fainzilberi 'Makonde'. A female (on the right) is included to show the color difference between male and female. After breeding this species for a few years, this is still the only OB male I've gotten. I'll be breeding from him soon.


Jonesboy75:

Congratulations on finding an OB Male! I too have some OB Fainzilberi 'Makonde' and hope to find an ob male one day. Where did you originally get your fish? I have never seen them on any website and picked up my breeding group from a local breeder in Chicago Not that the regular males are that bad either.


----------



## Floridagirl

male OB Metriaclima Fainzilberi 'Makonde'...I give a 6. I really like a sharper black/orange contrast. He may be the most perferct specimen of that breed, but I really like colorful mbuna.

Here is a male Metriaclim a sp. Blue Dolphin, pictured next to one of my Rusties.


----------



## Jonesboy75

Floridagirl said:


> male OB Metriaclima Fainzilberi 'Makonde'...I give a 6. I really like a sharper black/orange contrast. He may be the most perferct specimen of that breed, but I really like colorful mbuna.
> 
> Here is a male Metriaclim a sp. Blue Dolphin, pictured next to one of my Rusties.


Yipes, you're a tough grader! I wasn't expecting a 10 (especially after the Red-Top) but I thought he would garner better than a 6. :wink: This guy actually has much more of a blueish sheen throughout his body than the previous picture shows. Here's an absolutely terrible, blurry pic (taken with the tank lights off) that shows how colorful he really is. If you look closely you can even see the barring that is typical of male Fainzilberi.










As for your dolphin, he's very nice. An 8 or perhaps a borderline 9.


----------



## Jonesboy75

jasien said:


> I'll give the two above an 8. The SRT is unbelievable, definitely a 10. Here's a pic of my male OB Metriaclima Fainzilberi 'Makonde'. A female (on the right) is included to show the color difference between male and female. After breeding this species for a few years, this is still the only OB male I've gotten. I'll be breeding from him soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Jonesboy75:
> 
> Congratulations on finding an OB Male! I too have some OB Fainzilberi 'Makonde' and hope to find an ob male one day. Where did you originally get your fish? I have never seen them on any website and picked up my breeding group from a local breeder in Chicago Not that the regular males are that bad either.
Click to expand...

I can't remember exactly who I got them from but I purchased them on eBay about three years ago. The guy also had a website at the time but, again, his name/screen name escapes me. I still look around eBay from time to time but haven't seen him selling anything lately. I don't know if he quit selling or just found a different venue. I agree about regular males. They're also great fish. Here's one of mine (among three demasoni, a female Fainzilberi, and a Melanochromis Labrosus).


----------



## ws812

I'll give that Hongi a 10 for sure. Beautiful! That Dolphin deserves at least an 8. I don't know too much about mbuna. Here's a pic of our new Placidochromis electra. I couldn't quite get him with all his black on.


----------



## kabuto

Nice fishes! love this thread.
Rate the Placidochromis electra 8/10. Nice fish, true the black barrings can be brighter



Tristan_1202 said:


> you guys are making me regret selling him..... :?


yes yes, you are finally seeing what we are doing to you!
Hahaha.

But well, we all go through stages where we remove some fish from our collection and set up something else for the challenge or for the change.
My biggest regret was getting rid of my auratus colony, still the best looking females and males i've ever seen to date. Distinct, defined colors, with plenty of blue on the male.... but well...  
I didn't get $150 for a fish when i let them go, so you had it pretty good. haha


----------



## Floridagirl

Jonesboy75 said:


> jasien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give the two above an 8. The SRT is unbelievable, definitely a 10. Here's a pic of my male OB Metriaclima Fainzilberi 'Makonde'. A female (on the right) is included to show the color difference between male and female. After breeding this species for a few years, this is still the only OB male I've gotten. I'll be breeding from him soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Jonesboy75:
> 
> Congratulations on finding an OB Male! I too have some OB Fainzilberi 'Makonde' and hope to find an ob male one day. Where did you originally get your fish? I have never seen them on any website and picked up my breeding group from a local breeder in Chicago Not that the regular males are that bad either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't remember exactly who I got them from but I purchased them on eBay about three years ago. The guy also had a website at the time but, again, his name/screen name escapes me. I still look around eBay from time to time but haven't seen him selling anything lately. I don't know if he quit selling or just found a different venue. I agree about regular males. They're also great fish. Here's one of mine (among three demasoni, a female Fainzilberi, and a Melanochromis Labrosus).
Click to expand...

Jonesboy, As I was saying, I'm just not a fan of the species, not hating on your fish. But I think the regular male is stunning. I give him a 9 plus.  All of this is just people's opinions of what is visually pleasing to them, and truly some beautiful fish pictured.


----------



## Jonesboy75

Floridagirl said:


> Jonesboy75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give the two above an 8. The SRT is unbelievable, definitely a 10. Here's a pic of my male OB Metriaclima Fainzilberi 'Makonde'. A female (on the right) is included to show the color difference between male and female. After breeding this species for a few years, this is still the only OB male I've gotten. I'll be breeding from him soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Jonesboy75:
> 
> Congratulations on finding an OB Male! I too have some OB Fainzilberi 'Makonde' and hope to find an ob male one day. Where did you originally get your fish? I have never seen them on any website and picked up my breeding group from a local breeder in Chicago Not that the regular males are that bad either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't remember exactly who I got them from but I purchased them on eBay about three years ago. The guy also had a website at the time but, again, his name/screen name escapes me. I still look around eBay from time to time but haven't seen him selling anything lately. I don't know if he quit selling or just found a different venue. I agree about regular males. They're also great fish. Here's one of mine (among three demasoni, a female Fainzilberi, and a Melanochromis Labrosus).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jonesboy, As I was saying, I'm just not a fan of the species, not hating on your fish. But I think the regular male is stunning. I give him a 9 plus.  All of this is just people's opinions of what is visually pleasing to them, and truly some beautiful fish pictured.
Click to expand...

Hope you didn't take my post the wrong way, it was written in good humor. :thumb:


----------



## iplaywithemotions

I'm not a fan of the OB species, either. But, those are some beautiful specimen!


----------



## mmz3

ws812 said:


> I'll give that Hongi a 10 for sure. Beautiful! That Dolphin deserves at least an 8. I don't know too much about mbuna. Here's a pic of our new Placidochromis electra. I couldn't quite get him with all his black on.


very nice 8.75 i also have one in my tank
here is my wifes fish and my alpha male of the tank


----------



## BigFish77

Nice peacock give it an 8 out of 10. Here is a multi-pack pic enjoy...








Can't see my phenos all that well in the first pic so here is my alpha of the two boys.


----------



## smithc1986

I give your pheno 8/10...i tried to get one today but we could only catch a few females out of the breeding vat...maybe next time

Frontosa Kigoma with camera









Frontosa Kigoma with cameraphone









Not as nice as the previous Hongi, I give that fish a 20/10


----------



## iplaywithemotions

8/10 for the Fronts and 9/10 for your Hongi (I really like him!).

My alpha male lab in his breeding dress:










Younger lab:










Do I have a double chin? Oh my...


----------



## idonotnow

8/10 for the labs :thumb:

finely got some good pics of my Maingano.

my dom-male with saulosi in the background.









Holding Female


----------



## iplaywithemotions

What a striking Maingano! Looks amazing in contrast with the Saulosi.


----------



## GoofBoy

Aulonocara walteri










Young Male Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi, the color keeps getting better - I need to definitely get a better shot, this is the best I have so far, but gives you an idea of a sub-2 inch male.


----------



## mmz3

walteri 9 outa 10
Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi 10/10 looks better than most full grown pics *** seen

here is some more of my bad photography
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara) "Flametail Peacock"


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

I give yours a 7 out of 10. Hard to tell from this photo.

So here is my dominant male SRT Hongi. almost 1yr old. This photo really doesn't do him justice but it's the best I could get, I have got to get a better camera or figure out this one.


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Wow! Yet another beautiful hongi! 

Oh boy, the hongis are really taking over this thread!


----------



## dmeador44

I agree another nice hongi 9.5/10. Wish I had room for one just like him in my tank. Here is my WC Metriaclima sp. "Membe Deep"


----------



## esparzar1

Bump.....I don't have a fancy camera but I'll give it a shot!

dmeador, nice looking fish, I'd give it a 8.5

Here is my dominate male, he got a cut in his fin the other day (don't know how) but he still the dominant male....no one messes with him ...not the best pic but I still love this fish!









Here one of my favorite fish!


----------



## iplaywithemotions

9/10 for your Greshakei (Beautiful specimen, can't wait to see what he'll look like when he matures!) and 8.5 for Socolofi (he'll color up even more as he grows!)

Here's one of my dems who's currently holding 










Another shot of one of my labs...


----------



## TheBanker

i give your dem a 8/10 and your lab a 9/10, nice yellow.

Fusso. rostratus


----------

